

Workspace management for Go using wgo - skj
https://github.com/skelterjohn/wgo

======
skj
I literally found out about
[https://github.com/constabulary/gb](https://github.com/constabulary/gb)
yesterday, and was already planning on posting to HN this morning!

The tools are very similar in philosophy, though certainly not identical in
behavior.

